# Question about does a male or female chew at the nesting box read below



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok so my nesting box is mounted to my cage since I pulled nay nay I put Athena my pied who I was originally told was a female in with bam bam now formally know as Bambi lol since bam bam is obviously a female the thing is they get along great but I've nOticed Athena doing what I believe is the mating call the loud chirping whistling now I caught him chewing at the nesting box like a wood pecker I'm not looking to have babies especially since number 1 Bambi just had a clutch and 2 they are not bonded I have a pair who are almost 9 months old Kronos and Aphrodite a pearl male and whiteface female that in 1year I will breed for now I just want them to be birds and to be happy without any nookie going on lol if I can prevent it do males only chew at the box? Btw athena is my pied split fallow he's so handsome !! Any suggestions? Should I block the nesting box off or just take it down?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes I believe its usually the males that chew the entrance and get the nestbox ready for the female to lay, but I dont know if the female might chew it too. If you dont want anyone else breeding, you should either take the box down or block the entrance.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I had posted a picture of Athena on the board and because he has a solid grey feather and he's atleast 4 yrs old he's a he I'll take the box down thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Even if Athena was a hen, he could still play the role of male and stimulate Bambi to lay so since there are no more babies its best to remove the box.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes since they are covered I will have my husband remove the box in the morning


----------

